# Holy calf prices!!!



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Sold 21 calves last week and they averaged $191 per hd. 

I don't follow prices closely but this is the highest I've ever seen. It's all due to the droughts the past couple of years. 

I like getting that price when selling but it sure shows when you look at the prices at the supermarket.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I was considring buying some to raise over the summer and sell this fall or winter. I was shocked at the price. Course they wont be going down much for the next 2-3 years till supply levels back out.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

What size/age are these calves?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think maybe typo, or baby calves?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

1 year old. 400 to 600 lbs range

Price is per 100 lbs. That's how it's bid here.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah, per 100 weight, that sounds better

The market is great right now up here too, low grain prices and high demand are making feeders worth a fortune.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

$191 per CWT , is still cheap when you consider the price of potatoes etc. Open (long yearly) heifers are going for $120 - $145 / CWT here last week.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> $191 per CWT , is still cheap when you consider the price of potatoes etc. Open (long yearly) heifers are going for $120 - $145 / CWT here last week.


I'm not sure what you're getting at by comparing calf prices to potatoes.

I was just saying it's the highest prices I've seen. It looks like the prices will stay for the rest of this year at least.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

What breed were the calves? Does it make much difference? I was thinking on either Angus or Herfords.
Which third of the state are you in? I need to take a close look at prices here in the east.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Middle. Charolais/Limousin mixed. 

Everyone around here is getting high prices no matter the breed.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Charolias is a real nice breed. Never been around Limasun before.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

labotomi said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at by comparing calf prices to potatoes.
> 
> I was just saying it's the highest prices I've seen. It looks like the prices will stay for the rest of this year at least.


Potatoes have gone up much more than beef in the last 20 years, at least here
Beef prices on the hoof have been really low for so long, prices for cut beef is way higher in the store than it needs to be, regular ground beef without water added should cost the same as hoof prices, but the middle men are taking far more than their share.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

bacpacker said:


> What breed were the calves? Does it make much difference? I was thinking on either Angus or Herfords.
> Which third of the state are you in? I need to take a close look at prices here in the east.


Dairy calves are running cheaper ... and eat just fine.


----------

